# Topknot problem, hair in eye



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never banded Abbey's topknot (can never get passed the growing out stage) I just trim above the eyes and the topknot, but the hair above one eye seems to be curling in her eye. The past few days she's had more eye gunk in that eye and I'm positive it's from the hair poking and irritating the eye. It's too short to band effectively above the eye, and I don't really want to shave it. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

do you have a pic that shows length of hair and the curl? 
wet the hair and reblow dry (don't have to rewash just spray with water)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's quite short and almost looks to be on her eyelid, should I shave that?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It's hard to say without seeing it what's the best way to possibly fix it. Shaving it would surely look weird.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If you had a hair curling into your eye would you leave it there 'cos shaving it might look weird?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was DH's thought too CB, lol, the only thing is if I cut or shave it, it will be a problem again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I snip off a curl of brow hair that impacts Tonka's right eye. I have to do it probably every couple of weeks. But you're the one who has the complete picture, I don't.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> If you had a hair curling into your eye would you leave it there 'cos shaving it might look weird?


When did I say that? I said "	It's hard to say without seeing it what's the best way to possibly fix it. Shaving it would surely look weird."

There could be a MUCH better, prettier way to FIX it because shaving it WILL look weird, and it will need to always be done. I never said to just leave it so it keeps poking the dog in the eye.

If it's long enough to poke the eye I'm guessing it would be long enough for little 'devil horn' banding but without seeing a picture of it I obviously can't say for sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Mysticrealm in that if you clip it off you will be stuck doing it. I would try as suggested to wet it and blow dry it while brushing it up and straight maybe with a little mousse in it. Or maybe there is enough for devil horns over both eyes even though only one eye seems problematic?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We had Hans in a banded TK for a while, cut it off, then decided to grow it out again. We are in that annoying phase where it is long enough to get in his eyes but too short to really band properly. We are banding it into two little devil horns, as others have suggested. It seems to work...I also try to blow dry it up and back in hopes that it will help. I'm determined to get it back to banding length because I found the banded TK easier to deal with than a shorter one. It's like how my hair has to be long enough to put in a ponytail, lol.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried wetting it (used a little mousse) and blowing up, but it's a stubborn little curl and so close to the eye. Helped for a very short time but is starting to curl again, I'm going to try a little horn but have never done it so we'll see how that goes. I hear you on the ponytail firestorm, when my hair hasn't been long enough to put in a pony I'm lost. I'm going to search for banding videos first I think.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> I tried wetting it (used a little mousse) and blowing up, but it's a stubborn little curl and so close to the eye. Helped for a very short time but is starting to curl again, I'm going to try a little horn but have never done it so we'll see how that goes. I hear you on the ponytail firestorm, when my hair hasn't been long enough to put in a pony I'm lost. I'm going to search for banding videos first I think.


You should have no problems finding pics and videos. In the long run I think you will like having more length than less.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

For the banding, it helps if you use something to help you divide out the hair instead of your fingers. I see a lot of people use a knitting needle, but I've used a pencil, a chopstick, or one of my hair sticks because I don't have a knitting needle. Just something to make a clean line between the bands...it will probably make more sense once you see a video.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Gather the hair from right at the corner on the outside of the eye and go straight across towards the other eye. If her hair is quite short you will probably gather the hair one side at a time so once your get to the middle of the head, right between the eyes, stop and gather that hair from the outside corner of the eye to right between the eyes. Give it a comb to get it even then put your band in, trying to get it relatively centered. Once the band is in take your comb and lay it flat (so the teeth are parallel to the ground) and stick the comb between the band and the dog's head and gently pull up a little to ensure that there is no skin caught and the band isn't too tight. then repeat on the other side









You can see that the hair on the left (his right) isn't long enough to make it into the devil horn. and they aren't totally even (hard to do on a puppy with no one holding their head) but this is the idea


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Or use a rat tail comb if you have one!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Boy I needed that information, as I am letting Sages top knot grow, as her ears and not as fluffy as the other 2 and I think that would look better. I have cut her leaving a jacket like a show cut (It does not really look like one) but trying. I want her top knot to fill in her ears and the estra hair will look better I think. With her long legs she needs the jacket


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> Gather the hair from right at the corner on the outside of the eye and go straight across towards the other eye. If her hair is quite short you will probably gather the hair one side at a time so once your get to the middle of the head, right between the eyes, stop and gather that hair from the outside corner of the eye to right between the eyes. Give it a comb to get it even then put your band in, trying to get it relatively centered. Once the band is in take your comb and lay it flat (so the teeth are parallel to the ground) and stick the comb between the band and the dog's head and gently pull up a little to ensure that there is no skin caught and the band isn't too tight. then repeat on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I am dealing with Coal's TK growing out. two bands!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I did it, but it's not pretty by any means, thanks mysticrealm.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm still struggling with the stubborn hair above Abbey's eyes, I've been putting little horns in and also using a foam hold product for the shorter hair.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

For those of you who do not band, how short is the hair above the eyes?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I cut my dogs' hair above their eye short enough that it doesn't bug them, usually pretty darn close. And in between main groom jobs if needed, I'll trim them up a tad, even up above on the top knot so it doesn't interfere with their vision...takes all of one minute. I would hesitate to use mouse or any other chemical because if they get a little on them, it could cause that to run into their eyes which might burn. Of course, I don't band their top knots anymore. They're just pet top knots. I tried to get a picture of them but they're asleep and do not wish to be disturbed. haha.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmm, I didn't consider if it got wet (snow, rain) and trickled down to her eye, that would not be good. I've never banded and actually would prefer not to, but it's such a stubborn piece of hair (especially her right side) I'd have to trim it very close. Do you use your scissors or clipper PB?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use scissors and tell him, "Don't move a muscle." lol. I use clippers right under his eye but scissors above.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You won't like my idea, but I bought some hair clips that allow me to clip back certain areas as needed. They are not girlie (not a problem for you, but Oliver gave me the eye so I was careful when choosing ).


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Do they stay in streetcar? I don't really care what it looks like at this point, which kind did you get?


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I trim Polly's hair very close to her eyes but at such an angle that it doesn't mess up her poof on top. I like her topknot to be very fluffy but I don't like any hair near her eyes. I comb her topknot forward and then hold my scissors at a sharp angle so they are pointing away from her head but the edge of the blade is near her eye lid and I cut any hair that is in my way. Does that make sense?
If I see a curl starting to get near her eye between grooms, I just grab some scissors and trim it. 

I do something similar to this groomer in the video (starting at 32:40)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was very helpful beckym, thank you. I'm worried if I cut the hair above her eyes and it is still a problem, I'll be stuck starting over growing it out again.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Polly has lots of curly hair near her eyes and I don't have a dryer yet so that makes it even harder to keep her hair out of her eyes. I just trim away as needed and leave a "visor" of hair above to create the topknot. As long as you only trim the hair that is in danger of getting in her eyes, you'll still have that fluffy topknot look  Plus, if you trim it and it looks bad... it'll grow back really quickly. I typically have to snip a stray hair or two from around her eyes once or twice between FFT trims.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Caddy, they don't stay in like bands do . It occurred to me this morning maybe you could use a plain old-fashioned bobby pin or two, just long enough to let the hair grow out a bit. Yes, they would have to be fixed every day or maybe a couple times a day and some would get lost when the girls are playing. But as a way to pull back the really short hair, seems like bobby pins might help. Bands yes, just there needs to be a little bit of length.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*It's not easy being beautiful.*

*You might have to resort to this: *


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, no it certainly is not!


----------

